# What's your favourite band? (music)



## TanteEdgar (Jan 3, 2010)

Here you can tell us what your favourite band is.

I want name, genre, where they're from and other cool facts.

I can't really decide wich one but I'll just say Slipknot to show you guys how you do it.

Band name: SlipKnoT

Genre: metal, heavy metal, ummm... psycho-music...?

From: USA

My favourite band member: Joey Jordison, he is the best, fastest and most technical drummer I know to date.

I like killing people while listening to SlipKnoT, it just gives me new energy and peace in my mind. (kidding)


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Jan 6, 2010)

Linkin Park!!! :wub: (I think you all know who Linkin Park is!!)


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Merle Haggard and Waylon Jennings (classic country)

KISS and Foreigner (classic rock)

Am I showing my age? :huh: :lol:


----------



## ZoeRipper (Jan 6, 2010)

The Beatles!

Was, is and always shall be!


----------



## ismart (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine is Nirvana! I cried like a little beeach when Kurt shot himself!


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 6, 2010)

Everclear, which is post-grunge alt-rock.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 6, 2010)

ismart said:


> Mine is Nirvana! I cried like a little beeach when Kurt shot himself!


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 6, 2010)

Very good question, and knowing me, a very long answer... I don't have a single favorite band, but rather several.

Band name: Mournful Congregation

Genre: Funeral Doom Metal

Location: Australia

Notes: One of the oldest Funeral Doom bands and one of the best, early material is beautiful and raw funeral doom, The Monad of Creation remains to be the best funeral doom album ever made (and my favorite album of all time in any genre) and The June Frost exhibits a slightly more modern sound that I simply cannot wait to hear what could possibly be next (not to mention that The June Frost is the best album ever to listen to while it is snowing outside).

-----

Band name: Therion

Genre: Death Metal (early), Symphonic, Operatic, Progressive metal (Recently)

Location: Uplands Vasby, Sweden

Notes: One of the first metal bands that I got into. Their sound changed with each of their albums. On Of Darkness, they were straight up Death Metal, but became more progressive on Beyond Sanctorum and started to experiment with Symphony Masses: Ho Drakon Ho Megas. Lepaca Kliffoth and to a lesser extent Theli they became more of a symphonic thrash metal band, with their operatic sound fully developed as of Vovin, Deggial and Secret of the Runes. They are unique among the symphonic bands in that while using operatic and symphonic elements, they keep the metal parts HEAVY... the riff of Ginnungagap is one of the heaviest riffs of all time. Progressive and power metal elements started to find their way in Therion's sound in the Sirius B/Lemuria era and were expanded in Gothic Kabbalah. Christofer Johnnson is the sole original member and the mastermind behind Therion... he has, on several occasions, fired everyone in the band and replaced them with new members. The most recent purge was because the other band members were taking Therion's sound further from his vision (arguably, Gothic Kabbalah is different in sound than all their previous albums)... so it'll be fascinating to hear where their next album will be like.

-----

Band name: The Gloominous Doom

Genre: Death/Thrash with grindcore, ska and power metal influences.

Location: Fleetwood, Pennsylvania

Notes: Home town band that I've seen live at least 100 times. They are releasing a new album in May, by the time that album is released I'll know every note of every one of their new songs, because they vary their set list so often and I see them so much. Also, their songs are extremely catchy! Drummer Jer Stoyer got me into local music when he was in Six21, an alternative metal / punk band.

-----

Band name: Killswitch Engage

Genre: Metalcore / Melodic Death Metal

Location: Massachusetts

Notes: My favorite "mainstream metal" band. Before I got into true metal in 2005, I dabbled in some nu-metal such as Korn, Slipknot and even Linkin Park. As of 2005, I listened to a lot of metalcore as I delved deeper into the underground. By 2007, most of the bands I first listened to that were mainstream disappeared from my MP3 player. Those songs got old and tiring since the music is uninspired and weak as opposed to timeless classics such as Black Sabbath. But... Killswitch Engage is the clear exception. Not a single bad song and Alive or Just Breathing is one of my favorite albums of all time.

-----

Band name: Black Sabbath

Genre: Heavy Metal / Doom Metal / Classic Rock

Location: Great Britain

Also known as: Heaven and heck

Notes: I'm not actually that big on the Ozzy era Black Sabbath. Sure, their debut album set the standard for heavy metal and the next several albums up until (but not including) Technical Ecstasy are downright essential... but the real gold of Black Sabbath's output came after the so called "Prince of Darkness" was kicked out and the best singer that ever lived came on board: Ronnie James Dio! Heaven and heck, Mob Rules and later Dehumanizer and The Devil You Know are four of the best albums ever released. The Tony Martin era of Black Sabbath is also excellent, my favorite albums from that era is Tyr, The Eternal Idol and Headless Cross. Cross Purposes is also a good album.

-----

Band name: Eiffel 65

Genre: Europop / House / Techno

Location: Turin, Italy

Notes: Now known as Bloom 06 with two of the original members of Eiffel 65. Their sound also varies between each album. Nevertheless, this band, especially their first two albums, are major sources of nostalgia. Blue came out at the end of 1999, I started to download from Napster in January of 2000 (before it became a crappy pay service), so Blue was one of the first MP3s I had. Their second album, Contact!, is one of my favorite non-metal albums of all time and one that I can listen to through and through without coming across any sort of crappy track. Those sort of tracks, do actually exist on Europop, such as Playstation (song is boring)... but none on Contact! and none on their Italian language 3rd album Eiffel 65. Bloom 06 was a new incarnation of the group, minus Gabry Ponte and they have since released two albums: Crash Test 01 and Crash Test 02. Basically, they have modernized the Eiffel 65 sound and matured it with even better production: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pffTr5vCsdM

-----

Band name: Sister Hazel

Genre: Alternative / Southern Rock

Location: Florida

Notes: Another of the nostalgic groups, their classic songs such as Happy, All For You, Champagne High and Concede... among several others... found their way on my early MP3 players back in 2000, 2001... in 2006 they released an album called Absolutely, which I now regard as their best album yet and one of my favorite non-metal albums of all time.

-----

Band name: Toad the Wet Sprocket

Genre: Alternative / Folk Rock

Location: California

Notes: Same deal with Sister Hazel. Not a single bad album, some songs have a sort of melancholic atmosphere that captivated me in recent years, and other songs are pure nostalgia taking me back as far as 1994.

-----

Band name: Electrasy

Genre: Alternative

Location: Great Britain

Notes: I only have their CD In Here We Fall and some tracks from various other albums (they only have 3), but they've managed to do something that no other band has ever done: Write a song that was never topped as my favorite song of all time, Cosmic Castaway. This song appears in what used to be my favorite movie of all time, Titan A.E. (favorite movie is now Avatar, but Titan A.E. is still one of the best movies ever made)

-----

Honorable mentions: Judas Priest (Heavy/Speed Metal), Abyssmal Sorrow (Black/Funeral Doom Metal), Moonspell (Gothic Metal, Black Metal), Goatwhore (Blackened Death Metal), and probably a zillion others.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2010)

ismart said:


> Mine is Nirvana! I cried like a little beeach when Kurt shot himself!


[SIZE=14pt]Ya I dream in nirvana, but I also hate Kurt for not finding help from within his fans or just not being around longer, Ya I stink for that thought[/SIZE].



batsofchaos said:


> Everclear, which is post-grunge alt-rock.


[SIZE=14pt]Oh ya some of the best song to drive to [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Oh there is more The Toaster are sill one of the coolest Ska bands 29 years of playing, some cool cats to drink with. So heres A list of bandsthe top list Screeching Weasel, The Ramones, Rancid, Cake, Kepi Ghoulie, The Red Hot chili Peppers, The Specials, The Dance hall Crashers, [SIZE=14pt]Voodooglowskulls,[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt] "young" Johnny Cash,Dropkick Murphys, and The Mighty Mighty Bosstones.[/SIZE][SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

Ya there is more but thats it.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 6, 2010)

Rise against


----------



## sbugir (Jan 7, 2010)

I must say Joe, your taste varies alot. I like it.

I looked up those bands, great stuff, I'll look to download it.

Electrasy - Cosmic Getaway is very catchy, I love it.


----------



## Mantibama (Jan 7, 2010)

I have two:

Phish - for there willingness to experiment with genres and improvisation. Live recordings are a must! Sometimes it doesn't work, but a lot of the time it does. I love them for it and a lot of my own guitar playing is in the same spirit.

Thursday - This is another love em or hate em band. They are not emo, but lack of familiarity with genres tends to lead people to blindly assume this. Others try to label them as post-hardcore, which might be as close to correct as possible, but honestly I think they are a high energy unique musical force and don't deserve a genre label. The vocalist is really edgy and I had trouble getting use to it at first (his nickname use to be Tone Geoff), but I absolutely love this band. Give them a try and most of you will probably wonder how anyone could possibly listen to it; but if you examine the lyrical content it's not about slitting your wrist because a girlfriend dumped you.

Old stuff:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sdFHLaaXiw

New experimental stuff:


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2010)

ES posthumus

Corner stone cues

I like epic stuff K :&lt;


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 7, 2010)

Pink Floyd - totally trippy music.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 7, 2010)

Nuclear Rabbit

Styx

Pink Floyd

Dream Theater

Pantera

Last but not least!

Yngwie Malmsteen ofcourse!!!!

The Mars Volta (Only currently active band that I listen to. Besides Dream Theater, but they went down hill long ago)

List goes on, and I'm sure I left a few out - but these guys are definitely my favorite.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 7, 2010)

Noone mentioned Metallica! What the heck, everybody gotta like Metallica! At least some of their song....

Why doesn't curse words appear like I wrote them...?


----------



## idolomantis (Jan 7, 2010)

Mantid Man said:


> Noone mentioned Metallica! What the heck, everybody gotta like Metallica! At least some of their song....Why doesn't curse words appear like I wrote them...?


Word filter. They think they can keep this board "family friendly". Most 6 year olds know f word anyway so i don't see the point.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 7, 2010)

There's a word filter?! Wow, this whole time I've been watching myself-

I can just go ahead and curse freely now?! Yippee


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 7, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Word filter. They think they can keep this board "family friendly". Most 6 year olds know f word anyway so i don't see the point.





Opivy said:


> There's a word filter?! Wow, this whole time I've been watching myself-I can just go ahead and curse freely now?! Yippee


Just because most everyone knows or has heard curse words, doesn't mean everyone wants to hear or read them. There's a time and a place... but it's usually not here.


----------



## MantidLord (Jan 10, 2010)

Alice In Chains

Seattle, Washington, U.S

Grunge

Fave song: man in the box

10 Years

Tennessee (?) U.S

Alternative

Fave song: Insects

Chevelle

Illinois U.S

Alternative

Fave song: Sleep Apnea

Metallica

California (U.S)

Metal

Fave song: (this is hard) Enter sandman (because it was the first time I heard them)

Rage Against the Machine

Audioslave

Soundgarden (bunching them all as one).

I also enjoy listening to Paramore, Megadeth, STP, Tool, and some other bands.


----------



## Matticus (Jan 11, 2010)

Tool, Cloud Cult, Mogwai, Do Make Say Think, Elliott Smith, Bloc Party, 65daysofstatic, Pinback, Weezer, Sigur Ros.

I'm a DJ at the NCSU radio station. I do a post-rock show on Sunday nights from 6-8.


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 12, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> I must say Joe, your taste varies alot. I like it.I looked up those bands, great stuff, I'll look to download it.
> 
> Electrasy - Cosmic Castaway is very catchy, I love it.


Just 9 bands (not counting the honorable mentions)... heck, if I took the time, I could write a whole book describing my favorite bands! Hehehehehe!

For one, Black Sabbath is up there, not just because of being a great band by themselves, but for inspiring others. Thergothon is up there, because they started the funeral doom genre, along with the band Funeral (Norway) that came about later, which in turn influenced early Mournful Congregation - my favorite funeral doom band. Of course, there would probably be no funeral doom if there were no doom metal, so the pioneers of that genre include Pentagram from the 70s and of course, Black Sabbath. The first track of their first album is the first DOOM riff!

But then there are bands that took the heavy rock (as it was described back then) played by Black Sabbath and to some extend Led Zeppelin, even The Who and The Beatles are credited with some early heavy metal or protometal songs, and evolved it into something heavier and faster. Budgie and Thin Lizzy are early influences for the New Wave of British Heavy Metal. Judas Priest practically invented speed metal, and some say they helped the Thrash metal genre evolve when they took their speed metal songs and played them faster and harder in a live environment for the Priest in the East live album. Overkill, Venom, Hellhammer, Mantas and Possessed are early bands that helped further along thrash (Overkill), black (Venom and Hellhammer) and death metal (Mantas and Possessed), which are three of the biggest extreme metal genres.

The thrash metal route quickly exploded with several notable bands forming between 1980 and 1983 - including Slayer, Metallica, Megadeth, Exodus and so on.

The death metal route also took off - Possessed released Seven Churches in '85 and Mantas changed their name to Death, releasing Scream Bloody Gore in '86. These early players helped later bands such as Obituary, Cannibal Corpse and the legendary Morbid Angel rise to fame. Cannibal Corpse was even featured in Ace Ventura: Pet Detective... because they are one of Jim Carrey's favorite bands.

Black metal went from Venom's NWOBHM such as Welcome to heck in '81 and Black Metal in '82. This influenced a band called Hellhammer that took the Venom sound to the next extreme, with the demo Satanic Rites in '83 and Apocalyptic Raids EP in '84. Hellhammer heavily influenced two early black metal bands, Bathory and Mayhem. Bathory released their debut in '84 and Mayhem released their first demo in '86, followed by Deathcrush in '87 and a ton of drama between them and Varg and Euronymous and blah blah blah before releasing De Mysteriis Dom Sathanas in 1994 (but by then, black metal had already taken root and exploded)

Heathen has been a recent favorite band of mine because they just released their first new album in 18 years! They are thrash metal, early stuff had elements of speed metal and are often described as the band Metallica should've become after And Justice For All (instead of delving into modern rock and losing their metal roots for the Black Album, Load, Reload and St.Anger) - The Evolution of Chaos sounds more like a progression of Bay Area thrash and has some audible Exodus influences from Lee Altus playing in Exodus since 2005.

Death metal influenced funeral doom, some critics of the genre claim it to be merely death metal played at a very slow pace. Not really true, but death/doom was the major influence on Thergothon, who took the death/doom sound to the next extreme.

Black metal also influenced a second generation of funeral doom that mixes the slow tempos and heavy guitars with black metal - Nortt, Abyssmal Sorrow, Dictator, Furva Ambiguitas, The Austrasian Goat, Wither, Funeral Mourning, Blood of the Black Owl are just some of the bands that I love that play this sort of music.

So when I say my favorite band is Mournful Congregation, I acknowledge that this also means my favorite bands include Thergothon and Funeral, as well as their influences which probably included bands like Winter, Paradise Lost, My Dying Bride, Anathema, who were influenced by Black Sabbath and death metal at the time... death metal being influenced by thrash, which was influenced by Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Venom and so on, who were all influenced by Black Sabbath to a degree... and Black Sabbath was influenced by the 60s blues/rock fusion and guitarists like Jimmy Hendrix. Their influences could be stretched farther back, with blues coming about in the late 19th century and rock coming about around the 40s and 50s as rock and roll.

And this is just the metal side of the spectrum. Eiffel 65 probably can trace their roots to House music, electronic music of the 80s, Disco and even Musique Concrete and Frank Zappa.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 13, 2010)

Um, wow. Great ellaboration Joe.

Where does metalcore fit into this? I know I had to ask


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jan 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Um, wow. Great ellaboration Joe.Where does metalcore fit into this? I know I had to ask


Yeah, you had to! Hahaha!

So first, the -core part of metalcore goes back to the days of The Sex Pistols and Ramones, punk rock! Minor Threat and other early hardcore punk bands influenced Thrash metal - the aggression of thrash metal wasn't born out of metal, it was inspired by old school hardcore! Hardcore bands were even the earliest users of the "Blast Beat" which became common in death and black metal... I think I even heard an example from as far back as 1981... but definitely by 1983 it was established in the hardcore genre.

Crossover bands, such as Suicidal Tendencies, were the first to merge thrash metal and hardcore. Napalm Death are one of the first to merge death metal and hardcore (spawning grindcore).

Metalcore in a more recognizable form comparable to modern metalcore bands didn't appear until later. Overcast was one of the first bands to play this style. I describe their early album somewhat like a Shadows Fall and Killswitch Engage sound, but with thrash metal and a Slayer inspired sound.

Overcast was a predecessor to Killswitch Engage and Shadows Fall, their members included members of those later bands. Darkest Hour is another early band, releasing an EP in 1996, but the genre didn't really spread until around 2002 when Killswitch Engage hit it big. By then, metalcore had largely borrowed elements from the Gothenburg sound of melodic death metal, especially In Flames and At The Gates. It is from this brand of metalcore that the popular style we see today derived. Some metalcore bands incorporated post-hardcore and emo influences, others fused metalcore with nu-metal and others took the breakdown-aspect of metalcore and fused it with brutal death metal, forming the Deathcore genre.

Nu-metal (the Korn, Linkin Park and Slipknot type bands) has two separate lineages in some way. First is a merger of Grunge and Hip Hop and basically making it sound heavier, the other is a simplification of Pantera's groove metal sound and incorporating elements of Grunge, Hip Hop and alternative influences. Both types eventually merged, some bands favor one type more than the other - the Slipknot sound is the latter, Korn is in between and Linkin Park is a melodic and non-aggressive version of the former.

Alternative metal, sometimes confused with nu-metal, has earlier roots, coinciding with Grunge but not influenced by it. Faith No More was an early example of such a band, as was Mr. Bungle. This eventually led to bands like System of a Down.


----------



## TanteEdgar (Jan 14, 2010)

System of a Down is kinda funny. They start off with BWAAWWAWAAAAAUUUUUUAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUURRRRRRRRGGG and then they go like lalalalalalalalalaaaa....

BWAUAUAUUAAAAAAAAUUURGGGG... lalalalalalalalalaaaaa....


----------



## lura345 (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine are

Linkin Park

Green Day

Paramore


----------



## vera_renczi (Jan 23, 2010)

I have like 20,000 favorites, here's a few.

Band name: Yeah Yeah Yeahs

Genre: Indie Rock

From: New York City

Favorite band member: Karen O is amazing, duh.

Band name: Pinback

Genre: Indie Rock

From: San Diego California

Favorite band member: everyone.

Band name: Jawbreaker

Genre: Punk

From: San Francisco California

Favorite band member: Raspy ol' Blake Schwarzenbach


----------



## bassist (Jan 23, 2010)

Just about everyone out there.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 17, 2010)

Christians should not listen to this album. Not for christians, Nine inch nails' Downward spiral, Always makes me feel better when I am pissed off with exes, or even my husband. Even if it is directed for males. I always feel better after listening to it. There are a couple of songs that can offend people.


----------



## sbugir (Jul 17, 2010)

likebugs said:


> Christians should not listen to this album. Not for christians, Nine inch nails' Downward spiral, Always makes me feel better when I am pissed off with exes, or even my husband. Even if it is directed for males. I always feel better after listening to it.


It is a good album, I love March of the Pigs.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 18, 2010)

For some reason, I get stuck on that when I am down. I don't get out much. :mellow: I am also glad that someone else likes it, it drove me nuts when I was a teen, and still applies sometimes. It is not my favorite band, as it would be wrong to choose one. Actually I saw them/him yesterday on this palladia channel that I have via direct tv. It actually sounded bad on TV, and we have some decent equipment. I can just relate with his feelings sometimes.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 18, 2010)

OMG! I've listened to the Ting tings, Taylor Swift, Miley Cyrus, and Cold Play more times than I care to admit. I do kinda like the Ting Tings though, they are pritty catchy.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe I should add that those are my kids choices, they've recently become interested in music..... Lucky me :lol: But me, I think I'll always like and listen to, Pink Floyd/Roger Waters, Led Zepplin, Golgol Bordello, and I've been getting into Bluegrass, mostly instrumentals, it just seems American. And awesome.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jul 21, 2010)

I used to listen to Pink Floyd's "Dark side of the moon" over and over when I was a teen. I got to see thier "Division bell concert" when I was 16. That was the best concert I have ever seen. It helped that we had VIP seats, it was weird, they were serving champagne and caviar in that one section. :lol: I liked the beginning part, they had these sound effects like crickets and frogs calling, when it sounded like a plane was flying over, I wanted to duck down.


----------



## LauraMG (Jul 23, 2010)

I am a metal head




Anything that would have a mosh pit at the show is a good choice. Tool, Disturbed, Slipknot, Papa Roach (which, on a side note, puts on the best show I've ever seen, and I've seen them 3 times), A Perfect Circle, Three Days Grace, Metallica, ACDC, etc. I can't put a finger on a single favorite because I get sick of a band after a few weeks of listening to them. Interesting to read everyone else's favs too!


----------

